# Better high Def.?



## setupmanno1 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a 60 inch LG tv upstairs and a 70 inch Sharp Aquos tv down stairs. I have Dish Network's Hopper system. The main receiver is upstairs connected to the LG tv and the Joey is down stairs connected to the Aquos. I have the Sharp tv and Joey running through a VSX9040TXH Pioneer receiver. What i am trying to figure out is why the LG upstairs has a much more crisp high def. picture than the Aquos downstairs? Please go easy on me. I am fairly new to this and hoping for suggestions on how to get the Sharp to its full potential. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Do you happen to know what kind of cable is connected from the Joey to the receiver, then from the receiver to the TV? If some are round plugs, I think we have our answer


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Check cabling... HDMI is what you need to have the Joey connected to the receiver and from the receiver to the HDTV in order to get HD. Next thing to check is the output resolution of the Joey. Make sure it is set to 1080i for the best results.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Or could it be that the LG simply has a better picture than the Sharp? I know which brand I favor and it would the two letter kind.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bidger said:


> Or could it be that the LG simply has a better picture than the Sharp? I know which brand I favor and it would the two letter kind.


right on. Sharp does not lives up to its name.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I would lean more towards not living up to its name


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nighthawk68 said:


> I would lean more towards not living up to its name


and that is exactly what I meant. I corrected my post.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Without knowing the different aspects of the TV's there maybe a difference in the aspect ratios as well as the resolution (if you're using the same type of cable). 

On the Joey TV, is the picture kinda dry as far as the colors, like their not popping out at you? 

Thanks.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

Which TV is the older one and what kind of HDTV are they. My household has 4 HDTVs. One is a older JVC LCD HDTV that is in the living room which my household had since 2009. Another one of the 4 is a Toshiba LCD HDTV that we owned since 2010 or 2011. The other one beside those two and the HDTV in my room is an Emerson LED HDTV that has been in that room since it was bought in 2014. My HDTV is a JVC LED HDTV that I have owned since February of this year. PQ can be different depending on TV's age and type and make. I can tell the difference.


----------

